# 3W MR16 RGB Globes



## Skitzmixer (Dec 18, 2012)

Just browsing around the interwebs when i stumbled across the 3W MR16 RGB globes. 
Has anyone tried them in their enclosure before? 

If not i'll give them a try and report back to everyone


----------



## dangles (Dec 18, 2012)

For lighting they will be ok. For heat, they won't work as are an led


----------



## Skitzmixer (Dec 18, 2012)

yeah sorry should of mentioned that, not after heat at all.. just for lighting..
I'd like to know how bright they actually are.. if anyone knows?


----------



## Tehmwak (Dec 18, 2012)

Skitzmixer said:


> yeah sorry should of mentioned that, not after heat at all.. just for lighting..
> I'd like to know how bright they actually are.. if anyone knows?



The white, green and yellow shades should be really bright. But being that its got 60degree optics it will be a bit of a spotlight. 

(Aquarium people keep 30degree optics 8-9 inches(20ish cm) off the water surface to get a 4x4inch (10ish cm) covering at 12inches (30ish cm) deep.... If that gives you any sort of idea? )


*Edit I set a mr16 light up 30cm from my wall, the majority of the light covered about 8cmx8cm with 180LUX. From a 3w 60degree Blue MR16.


----------



## Skitzmixer (Dec 19, 2012)

Tehmwak said:


> The white, green and yellow shades should be really bright. But being that its got 60degree optics it will be a bit of a spotlight.
> 
> (Aquarium people keep 30degree optics 8-9 inches(20ish cm) off the water surface to get a 4x4inch (10ish cm) covering at 12inches (30ish cm) deep.... If that gives you any sort of idea? )
> 
> ...




wow thanks for the write up! Much appreciated. I might give it a shot, at least then i can show other people what its like with some photos. I'll place the globe in the middle of my 4 foot enclosure, hopefully it'll give a nice glow and taper off towards the sides of the enclosure


----------



## Tehmwak (Dec 19, 2012)

Well, I just went and took a picture of two sitting on top of a 4foot tank... (GU10's instead of MR16's... Because that's what was laying around in the shed.)







As you can see, its very much a spotlight effect. Super intense under the lights themselves but there is near no light spill into the surrounding area.

If you need anymore info on these kinds of lights... I'm stalking this thread.


----------



## Skitzmixer (Dec 20, 2012)

I see what you mean by the 'spot light' effect. I set my lights up last night and it didnt quite have the tapering off effect i was hoping for, but overall its not to bad. These are just the MR16 globes, i'll eventually get an LED globe for them as i dont want it to create heat its more for just lighting. I still need to test it a bit though as the little boxes i've got the globes in doesnt have any air flow so im not sure how hot it will actually get if i leave it on for a while. I know these MR16 globes get hot really, really quickly, would of been within a few minutes if that i could feel the heat from it. 






Once these globes arrive i'll put another picture up and to show you how it all looks. 

PS the enclosures not finished yet, i still need to bead up along the joints (to seal it) and add the glass rails etc.


----------



## Justdragons (Dec 20, 2012)

still woulkd look sweet with a gtp under each globe 

@Tehmwak- how do you have a big nice tank like that just laying around..lol If i have space i need to fill it lol


----------



## Skitzmixer (Dec 20, 2012)

justdragons said:


> still woulkd look sweet with a gtp under each globe
> 
> @Tehmwak- how do you have a big nice tank like that just laying around..lol If i have space i need to fill it lol



Thats the plan  I have one at the moment to put in the top enclosure but he's a got a while to go before he can be upgraded


----------



## Tehmwak (Dec 20, 2012)

justdragons said:


> @Tehmwak- how do you have a big nice tank like that just laying around..lol If i have space i need to fill it lol



I'm slowly getting out of keeping saltwater fish... Which means I've got a few empty tanks sitting around. <.<
(Which is also why I've got about 032973254794-852379-35839-58-293 of every type and colour of light laying around...)


----------



## dangles (Dec 20, 2012)

Skitzmixer said:


> I see what you mean by the 'spot light' effect. I set my lights up last night and it didnt quite have the tapering off effect i was hoping for, but overall its not to bad. These are just the MR16 globes, i'll eventually get an LED globe for them as i dont want it to create heat its more for just lighting. I still need to test it a bit though as the little boxes i've got the globes in doesnt have any air flow so im not sure how hot it will actually get if i leave it on for a while. I know these MR16 globes get hot really, really quickly, would of been within a few minutes if that i could feel the heat from it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 274687
> ...


Maybe mounting in a corner and directing towards opposite corner would produce better light


----------



## Tehmwak (Dec 20, 2012)

Skitzmixer said:


> I see what you mean by the 'spot light' effect. I set my lights up last night and it didnt quite have the tapering off effect i was hoping for, but overall its not to bad.
> 
> View attachment 274687
> View attachment 274686
> ...



With the LED ones you *Might* be able to remove the lens and have it spread better, not perfect but better.


----------



## Skitzmixer (Dec 20, 2012)

dangles said:


> Maybe mounting in a corner and directing towards opposite corner would produce better light




Bit late now as the light fixings are pretty well stuck in place now haha. Ah well, i'll work something out


----------



## Tehmwak (Dec 22, 2012)

tehmwak said:


> Optics removed on the LED


Does this look more like you are interested in doing?




optics for comparison;


----------



## Skitzmixer (Dec 24, 2012)

yeah that looks wicked! How'd you do that?


----------



## Tehmwak (Dec 24, 2012)

Skitzmixer said:


> yeah that looks wicked! How'd you do that?



I took the lens off the LED.

- - - Updated - - -

These are 3x1w GU10's. Not MR16's... But the light output is close enough to the same. The light output will be near identical as well.






Now, when you take the lenses off with these particular globes... If you don't either replace the thermal paste with thermal cement or something the two parts eventually come apart.






This is the difference in spread between the two globes sitting next to each other.






If I had the exact globes you are getting, I'd do either a step by step or a short video... But its easy to figure out with a couple of seconds inspecting the one you get.

If you have any questions. Let me know.

- - - Updated - - -

As you can see, the white is super bright but a complete spotlight. However the blue covers most of the wall area but is less intense. Its a tradeoff.


----------



## Skitzmixer (Dec 24, 2012)

Looks pretty straight forwrd. I'll give it a shot once the globes finally arrive 

Looking forward to seeing what it looks like. Thanks


----------

